# Type 1 Diabetics in Spain



## StreetsOfRage (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi.

Just wondering of there are any British type 1 diabetics here living in Spain (or maybe some that had to leave).

Please feel free to PM me.

I'm weighing up the pros and cons of residency via just 'visiting as a tourist' (that whole 90 in 180 max thing) and one MAJOR sticking point is the health care in particularly regards to Type 1 diabetes and the extra costs involved and also the level of care.
Also what could potentially happen when I returned to the UK re NHS care. Basically even if I got Spanish residency I estimate I would still spend 3 months in the UK.


Whereby I know Spain isn't a 3rd world country, there would on the face of it appear to be a lower level of care with regards to diabetes in Spain as compared to the UK (NHS) which I must say has been far from perfect.
I.e. - I believe that blood sensors are not available on the Spanish health system etc (which I must say, seems very '3rd world' at we look at entering the year 2021).

Anyway, these are things I could only really discuss properly with a type 1 diabetic with experience of both systems and that understands the ins and outs of managing the condition.


As a side note - does anyone know of any Diabetes forums in Spain (it doesn't matter if they are of course Spanish speaking) - I've been coming to Spain on and off since 2016 now and have at least managed to pick up some of the language.

Gracias (jaja).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StreetsOfRage said:


> As a side note - does anyone know of any Diabetes forums in Spain (it doesn't matter if they are of course Spanish speaking) - I've been coming to Spain on and off since 2016 now and have at least managed to pick up some of the language.


I don't have any experience to share but a quick Google search brought up this forum.









Diabetes Foro


Diabetes Foro: La comunidad para personas con diabetes, padres, parejas y amigos.




www.diabetesforo.com


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

I am Type 1 and have been living in Spain for 15 years. I was given 2 blood reading meters free of charge by my surgery. One has to pay for test strips and insulin of course but as a pensioner these are subsidised. Foe example, a tub of 50 test strips costs me €3.50 whereas to buy them over the counter costs €84.00 -,so they are heavily subsidised.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'd forget the 3rd world references - nowhere in Europe is "third world" which I believe is an antiquated term in itself. True some countries spend money on health care and others on housing, some spend on diabetes and others on macular degeneration....
FWIW I have a very good friend with diabetes (forget which type, came on in his late 40's, it runs in the family...) He has had a pump fitted to his arm which sounds kind of up to date medicine to me and not 3rd world. Health care is run by local authorities though, so it's a local issue as well as a national one.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd forget the 3rd world references - nowhere in Europe is "third world" which I believe is an antiquated term in itself. True some countries spend money on health care and others on housing, some spend on diabetes and others on macular degeneration....
> FWIW I have a very good friend with diabetes (forget which type, came on in his late 40's, it runs in the family...) He has had a pump fitted to his arm which sounds kind of up to date medicine to me and not 3rd world. Health care is run by local authorities though, so it's a local issue as well as a national one.


That sounds like Type 2, but I have a friend who has had Type 1 diabetes since childhood and she also has an insulin pump provided by the Andalucia health service. As a teacher she has the option of free private insurance but has chosen to remain with the public sector because she says the care for diabetics is much better.


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

I live in a remote part of Andalucia and the 'care' for diabetics is only adequate, I would in no way describe it as good. The nearest diabetic consultant is a 100km round trip and the waiting list is 9 months. My eyesight is now so badly affected that I am not allowed to drive and there is no other way I can get there. I will say however that other aspects of healthcare are excellent and I am grateful for it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PdB20 said:


> I live in a remote part of Andalucia and the 'care' for diabetics is only adequate, I would in no way describe it as good. The nearest diabetic consultant is a 100km round trip and the waiting list is 9 months. My eyesight is now so badly affected that I am not allowed to drive and there is no other way I can get there. I will say however that other aspects of healthcare are excellent and I am grateful for it.


No, that doesn't sound good - sorry to hear that you haven't been able to access good care. It must be a worry for you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That sounds like Type 2, but I have a friend who has had Type 1 diabetes since childhood and she also has an insulin pump provided by the Andalucia health service. As a teacher she has the option of free private insurance but has chosen to remain with the public sector because she says the care for diabetics is much better.


Interesting that you say she can choose. As you know OH is also a teacher, and he has to use private care when social security would be so much more convenient for him...He's with Muface, Entidad DKV. It always seems crazy to me that state workers can't access state health care, or is that just me?  😜⁉


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Why can’t state workers access state healthcare ? Thats confused me


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Why can’t state workers access state healthcare ? Thats confused me


I don't know. Teachers and possibly funcionarios in general have private health care and teachers in Madrid at least don't have access to seguridad social....


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

StreetsOfRage said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just wondering of there are any British type 1 diabetics here living in Spain (or maybe some that had to leave).
> 
> ...


My partner has Type 1. For many years she was prescribed test strips, but early this year, to her surprise, her endo suddenly announced that she can now have a Freestyle Libre cgm, which is wonderful. She also gets two types of insulin, and doesn't have to pay for anything (she's classed as a pensioner, because of her health problems).

However, it's not clear to me whether you would have access to the state system, or would have to go private.

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> My partner has Type 1. For many years she was prescribed test strips, but early this year, to her surprise, her endo suddenly announced that she can now have a Freestyle Libre cgm, which is wonderful. She also gets two types of insulin, and doesn't have to pay for anything (she's classed as a pensioner, because of her health problems).
> 
> *However, it's not clear to me whether you would have access to the state system, or would have to go private.*
> 
> Steve


THAT is a very good point!


----------

